# 2018 GNTOS (Dallas, TX) Spring Show and Sale- March 9-10



## Tom Reddick (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey all,

Since no one else has noted it, I wanted to post that there is a show next weekend for the Greater North Texas Orchid Society here in Dallas.

Show is listed as March 9-10, but from the schedule it looks like Saturday the 10th is the only day it is open to the public.

Here are details and links,

http://gntos.org/gntos-spring-show-2018/

I plan to attend and will try to take some good pictures to share on this thread.

Tom.


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 4, 2018)

I wil be a vendor. whatever plants I can fit in my SUV will be on my sale tables. I have several paph rothschiledianum and paph Prince edward of York in bloom to sell. And I will be bringing several of my hybrid phalaenopsis to sell too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Reddick (Mar 4, 2018)

Look forward to meeting you at the show! I need to go ahead and join the society while I am at it as well.


----------

